# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Съедобный Говардхан и торты в виде Джаганнатхи и со съедобными фигурками

## Dravida das

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

В преддверии Говардхана пуджи хотелось бы еще раз уточнить почему мы сперва поклоняемся съедобной горе Говардхан, проводим ей пуджу, поклоняемся а потом поедаем? То есть сжираем объект поклонения  :smilies:  Попахивает канниаблизмом. Ведь Говардхан это сам Кришна. И Кришна велел праздновать Говардхана пуджу, предлагая бхогу Говардхану и потом даже сам принял облик Говардхана и съел всю предложенную бхогу и попросил еще.

Так почему же мы, во многих храмах делаем съедобный Говардхан, делаем ему пуджу, обходим вокруг него и потом съедаем??? Мне это не понятно.

И второй вопрос, по поводу тортов в виде Джаганнатхи, и тортов со СЪЕДОБНЫМИ фигурками  Радхи и Кришны, или с надписями святых имен. Как такое есть вообще? Да и как резать?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Харе Кришна!
> Мои поклоны.
> 
> То есть сжираем объект поклонения  Попахивает канниаблизмом. Ведь Говардхан это сам Кришна. И Кришна велел праздновать Говардхана пуджу, предлагая бхогу Говардхану и потом даже сам принял облик Говардхана и съел всю предложенную бхогу и попросил еще.
> 
> Так почему же мы, во многих храмах делаем съедобный Говардхан, делаем ему пуджу, обходим вокруг него и потом съедаем??? Мне это не понятно.
> 
> И второй вопрос, по поводу тортов в виде Джаганнатхи, и тортов со СЪЕДОБНЫМИ фигурками  Радхи и Кришны, или с надписями святых имен. Как такое есть вообще? Да и как резать?


Это не каннибализм, а теофагия - богоедство или богопоедание. У христиан же есть евхаристия. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D2%E5%EE%F4%E0%E3%E8%FF
Что ж теперь вообще ничего не есть раз в каждом атоме Господь? Убийств и страданий мы Богу при этом не причиняем. И ведь это встреча с Богом. Может тогда и святое имя не повторять раз во рту слюна?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уже была тема об этом. Писали, что в индийских храмах так не делают, там сооружают Говардхан в виде холма, без лица. Да, резать Господа или откусывать Ему голову не есть хорошо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

из  "Вену-Гиты":

" А каков процесс поклонения Гирираджу для человека, который находится в далеких краях и не живет во Вриндавана-дхаме? Есть много великих вайшнавов, которые, по воле провидения, живут далеко и может в будущем таких вайшнавов будет больше. Что же делать им?»

Таким преданным надо сделать подобие Говардхана из коровьего навоза, украсить его множеством цветов, стеблями травы и лианами. Затем, как описывалось ранее, надо совершить абхишеку в соответствии с их возможностями, обойти холм, предложить пир и поклоняться Гирираджу. Если преданный настолько удачлив, что может поклоняться камню с холма Говардхана, он обретает результат омовения во всех святых реках семи миров "  http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...7-40&Itemid=58

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Любопытно, а откуда появилась традиция делать с'едобный Говардхан? Кто-то знает?





> И второй вопрос, по поводу тортов в виде Джаганнатхи, и тортов со СЪЕДОБНЫМИ фигурками Радхи и Кришны, или с надписями святых имен. Как такое есть вообще? Да и как резать?


Разрезать лицо Господа Джаганнатхи и кушать фигурки Шри Шри Радха-Кришны - это как-то дико, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Dravida das

> У христиан же есть евхаристия.


Слава Богу мы не христиане  :smilies: 

Да в каждом атоме присутствует Господь в своей безличной форме. О чем он говорит в Гите, что все миры покоятся на Брахмане как жемчужины нанизанные на нить.

Но здесь идет речь о конкретной форме Господа. Христиане же не далают тортики с украшением в виде Иисуса Христа и не едят его в таком виде соответсвенно.

А поедание плоти и крови Христовой я как не понимал и не принимал, так и не буду этого делать.

----------


## Dravida das

> Разрезать лицо Господа Джаганнатхи и кушать фигурки Шри Шри Радха-Кришны - это как-то дико, на мой взгляд.


На мой взгляд это тоже дико

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Слава Богу мы не христиане 
> 
> Да в каждом атоме присутствует Господь в своей безличной форме. О чем он говорит в Гите, что все миры покоятся на Брахмане как жемчужины нанизанные на нить.
> 
> Но здесь идет речь о конкретной форме Господа. Христиане же не далают тортики с украшением в виде Иисуса Христа и не едят его в таком виде соответсвенно.
> 
> А поедание плоти и крови Христовой я как не понимал и не принимал, так и не буду этого делать.


А разве в каждом атоме не находится локализованный(полуличный) аспект? Хотя пронизывать материю могут сразу оба - и Параматман и Брахман.
 Но тут другой вопрос - неужели Бога можно убить и съесть? Неужели Ему можно хоть как-то повредить?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Съедобный Говардхан и торты в виде Джаганнатхи и со съедобными фигурками


Удачно получилось сейчас задать эти вопросы и получить ответы в скайп-конференции с Е.С. Шрилой Шиварамой Свами.

1. " Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады преданные тоже делали Говардхан из халавы и сладостей. 
Преданные обходят сладкий холм и потом съедают Его, так же, как мы едим Прасад, который тоже неотличен от Кришны. В "Нава-Враджа Махима" говорится об этом наставлении Кришны. Холм Говардхан  одновременно и един, и отличен от Самого Кришны (одновременное единство и различие).Кришну в этой форме употребляют в пищу.
Все является Кришной, но у разных вещей есть свое назначение и смысл.
То есть существуют формы Кришны, которые вы можете есть и формы, которые вы не можете есть ".


2. " Торты с Джаганнатхой есть НЕЛЬЗЯ!
Это как раз не та Форма Кришны, которую можно есть. Почему у вас может возникнуть желание  Его есть?
В этой Форме Божества Кришну есть нельзя.

(я спросила про съедобные фигурки на тортах: Радха-Кришны, павлинов и коровок)
Фигурки Радха-Кришны есть нельзя, почему у кого-то возникает желание их есть?
Это не Формы для еды.
Мы вегетарианцы, и странно, если у нас есть желание есть коров и павлинов.
У нас есть философия единства и различия, и мы должны учиться различать.

Например, сырое зерно-это тоже Кришна, но если вы будете предлагать зерно Кришне прямо сырым - это является оскорблением, и вы будете болеть.
Необходимо термически обработать зерно и предложить его Кришне ".

----------


## Dravida das

Джай! Спасибо!

А можно все это же на английском получить?

----------


## Dravida das

Еще бы про надписи узнать? 

ну когда на тортах пишут имена Радхи и Кришны

как их резать то? рука не поднимается

----------


## Dravida das

или пишут имена духовных учителей

----------


## Dravida das



----------


## Dravida das

у меня бы вот рука не поднялась разрезать имя своего духовного учителя

а торт со Шрилой Прабхупадой вообще шедевр. И ведь предлагают же так

еще и кремом Шрилу Прабхупаду обвели, наверное чтобы вкуснее был  :sed:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Еще бы про надписи узнать? 
> 
> ну когда на тортах пишут имена Радхи и Кришны
> 
> как их резать то? рука не поднимается


Мне уже неудобно столько спрашивать. Может, кто-то еще спросит у своих учителей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Джай! Спасибо!
> 
> А можно все это же на английском получить?


Да, обязательно дам ссылку на скайп-конференцию, когда ее выложат (тем более, что хорошо бы меня проверить, т.к. я  на слух эти ответы записывала)

----------


## lokaram das

> у меня бы вот рука не поднялась разрезать имя своего духовного учителя
> 
> а торт со Шрилой Прабхупадой вообще шедевр. И ведь предлагают же так
> 
> еще и кремом Шрилу Прабхупаду обвели, наверное чтобы вкуснее был


Прабхупада на торте - это фото вырезанное.

----------


## lokaram das

С другой стороны если уж быть последовательным - рука же поднимается ставить в рамку фото обрезанного лица Гурудева, без рук без туловища.

----------


## Dravida das

я знаю что на торте там вырезанное фото, но от этого как то не легче

да и к тому же фото обычно не обрезают, а уже они готовые такие то есть само фото допустим лица и тд и тп это называется портретное фото

я например ни когда не обрезал фото духовного учителя

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> 1. " Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады преданные тоже делали Говардхан из халавы и сладостей. 
>  Холм Говардхан  одновременно и един, и отличен от Самого Кришны (одновременное единство и различие).Кришну в этой форме употребляют в пищу.
> Все является Кришной, но у разных вещей есть свое назначение и смысл.
> То есть существуют формы Кришны, которые вы можете есть и формы, которые вы не можете есть ".


А есть ссылки на Шастры с запретом на кулинарные изображения? Ведь мы не только едим, но и потребляем зрительные образы - разве глаза не "едят"? 
Разве услышанная история не попадает через слух в тело? Т.е. пища для глаз это форма и цвет, для уха-звук и тд.



> 2. " Торты с Джаганнатхой есть НЕЛЬЗЯ!
> Это как раз не та Форма Кришны, которую можно есть. Почему у вас может возникнуть желание  Его есть?
> В этой Форме Божества Кришну есть нельзя.


 Если Кришна сказал Думай обо Мне, то разве употребляя торт с Его изображением мы будем думать о ком-то другом? Разве нетеоморфные торты не напомнят нам материальные ассоциации - типа того что мы едим обычный "Заварной" или "Киевский"?

(я спросила про съедобные фигурки на тортах: Радха-Кришны, павлинов и коровок)
Фигурки Радха-Кришны есть нельзя, почему у кого-то возникает желание их есть?
Это не Формы для еды[/QUOTE]

Почему нельзя? Ведь никакой брахман не приглашает Кришну в торт также как это происходит с мурти. Если мурти изначального Джаганатха хоронят, то почему мы не можем "хоронить" в свои желудки тортовые, неприглашенные изображения и скульптуры?



> Мы вегетарианцы, и странно, если у нас есть желание есть коров и павлинов


Неужели павлин из печенья хоть на один процент является мясом и мы повинны в убийстве дживы?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А есть ссылки на Шастры с запретом на кулинарные изображения?


У меня нет таких ссылок.





> Если Кришна сказал Думай обо Мне, то разве употребляя торт с Его изображением мы будем думать о ком-то другом?


Если кому- то поедание лица Кришны помогает продвигаться в  сознании Кришны, то Он не будет против  :smilies: 
Что касается меня,  мне было всегда неприятно есть кулинарных зверушек.

С Праздником, дорогие вайшнавы! Джая Гири Говардхан!

----------


## Владимиир

Все эти живые существа на тортах похоже на отражение наших тонких загрязнений, на словах вроде благостные, поклоняемся Кришне, но в уме еще осталось демоничное начало, которое весь мир считает свое едой.
Наверно не стоит явно ассоциировать приготовляемую пищу с образами и пытаться как то дополнительно "украсить" свои достаточно временные материльные творения изображениями живых сущств, ведь пища все-таки больше для языка...
В священных писаниях содержаться определенные правила изготовления мурти Господа, и сьедобные материалы не применяются.
Вряд ли стоит разделять мурти на свяшенные и не священные...
Вывод простой - нужно есть меньше, нужно есть проще...

----------


## Владимир Березин

А зачем вообще на тортах рисовать лики Господа и писать Его Имена?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А можно все это же на английском получить?


http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/category/articles/


Which Krsna you can eat and which Krsna you cannot eat.

October 24th, 2014
Skype Conference (English/Russian) (в самом начале конференции была плохая связь, а потом все хорошо)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

С 14-й минуты слушайте.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Гирирадж

----------


## Giridhari das

Однажды маленький Кришна стал есть землю. И мама Яшода стала за это ругаться. И тогда Кришна стал непонимать, за что на него ругается мама. Ведь фрукты и масло, и прочие вкусности - это тоже земля. Но мама сказала, что есть земля съедобная, а есть несъедобная. И Кришна просто послушался маму.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Уже была тема об этом. Писали, что в индийских храмах так не делают, там сооружают Говардхан в виде холма, без лица. Да, резать Господа или откусывать Ему голову не есть хорошо.


Вот эта тема http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4837

Дело не столько в том, с лицом или без лица - Говардхан вообще не должен быть съестной, как и было в Кришна-лиле. 

Кратко суть : 




> 1. На Говардхана-пуджу делается *холм-инсталляция, не съестной.* 
> 
> 2. *Перед холмом Говардхан расставляются блюда*, - так же, как делали жители Вриндаваны, когда Кришна попросил их поклоняться Говардхану вместо того, чтобы проводить жертвоприношение Индре, и они стали свозить со всей округи все, что можно было предложить на ягйе.
> 
> 3. *Блюда предлагаются Кришне и Говардхану*, как Кришна и сказал делать. В лиле затем Кришна Сам принял облик Говардхана, стал вкушать все подношения жителей Вриндаваны, и довольный, просил "Анийор! Анийор!" ("Еще, еще"). 
> 
> 4. Преданные слушают лилу, проводят киртан, обходят вокруг холма, как на Говардхана-парикраме. 
> 
> 5. *Прасад - раздается. Инсталляция - разбирается.*


Здесь много фото из разных храмов и из самого Вриндавана, показывающих, как это делается авторитетно :   http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=391


_Преданные несут подношения для Говардхана-пуджи, близ Матхуры. 14.11.2012_
http://photogallery.outlookindia.com...63213#TopImage

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И так называемые "праздники сладкой горы", как стали назвать "для публики" Говардхана-пуджу - ничто иное, как спекуляция.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот эта тема http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4837
> 
> Дело не столько в том, с лицом или без лица - Говардхан вообще не должен быть съестной, как и было в Кришна-лиле.


Раджа Кумари даси, на форуме своего Гуру Махараджа вы пишете: " долгие годы в России делали, да и сейчас продолжают делать холм Говардхан, как гору из халавы или бисквитов, украшая кондитерскими изделиями, фруктами, делается Радха-кунда и Шьяма-кунда, бывает, ставят фигурки Радхи-Кришны, Говархана-шилу, и т.д. и т.п. Я сама в этом участвовала долгие годы. *Я не знаю,* откуда пошла эта идея совместить блюда, приносимые для Кришны и сам холм в одно ..."



А может просто спросить у вашего Гурудева, откуда пошла эта традиция?

Е.С.Шиварама Свами подтвердил, что она уже была при Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если кому- то поедание лица Кришны помогает продвигаться в  сознании Кришны, то Он не будет против


Это Кришна вам лично сказал, чтобы вы объявили миру, или может быть дадите цитату из ачарьев?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это Кришна вам лично сказал, чтобы вы объявили миру, или может быть дадите цитату из ачарьев?


 :smilies:  Это Он мне Лично сказал, естественно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Раджа Кумари матаджи


Вы могли бы не называть меня так? У меня есть духовное имя - Раджа Кумари даси. 
Шрила Прабхупада никогда не называл своих учениц в лицо - "матаджи". 
Только в третьем лице и только безлично это слово употреблялось...  
Вот подробнее , извиняюсь, что пока здесь не публиковала эту ссылку  :smilies:  просто работа по Фолио еще в процессе, не до конца разобрана тема с "Деви" но некоторые выводы можно сделать уже сейчас : 

http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=455

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы могли бы не называть меня так? У меня есть духовное имя - Раджа Кумари даси.


Прошу простить меня, исправила.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не знаю, откуда пошла эта идея совместить блюда, приносимые для Кришны и сам холм в одно


Могу только предположить: "горы прасада" как-то постепенно превратились в гору-холм Говардхан. 




> Е.С.Шиварама Свами подтвердил, что она была уже при Шриле Прабхупаде.


Тем не менее, сейчас вы сами видите, что в той же Нью-Враджа-дхаме стандарт стал другим (логичным и соответствующим Писаниям) : 




> Вложение 9892Вложение 9893
> 
> Вложение 9894Вложение 9895


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post128782
Спасибо вам за фото. Могу объяснить слова Е.С. Шиварамы Свами (с ваших слов, я сама не слушала, что точно он сказал) только тем, что Шрила Прабхупада не вникал в какие-то тонкости, возможно было некогда поправлять учеников? А сейчас время пришло стандарты привести в соответствие общепринятыми у Вайшнавов?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А сейчас время пришло стандарты привести в соответствие общепринятым у Вайшнавов?


Поправить Шрилу Прабхупаду и Гуру Махараджа? У меня есть 100 % уверенность в их ачаре.

Гуру Махарадж ссылался на слова Кришны о том, что Говардхан надо делать из сладостей, из "Нава-Враджа Махима". У меня тут нет книги, сейчас не смогу найти. 
Посмотрите вы.





> Тем не менее, сейчас вы сами видите, что в той же Нью-Враджа-дхаме стандарт стал другим :


Стандарт там не стал другим. Гуру Махарадж сказал в скайп-конференции, что преданные по-прежнему обходят сладкий Говардхан, который сделан из халавы и сладкого риса.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Гуру Махарадж ссылался на слова Кришны о том, что Говардхан надо делать из сладостей, из "Нава-Враджа Махима". У меня тут нет книги, сейчас не смогу найти. 
> Посмотрите вы.


А у меня ее и вовсе нет... Сейчас приняли другой стандарт во многих храмах ИСККОН ведь не на пустом месте? Например, есть такой текст (на основе Гарга-самхиты) : 

http://ramana-reti.com/index.php?set...20121114153057




> "...Кришна возразил:
> 
> - Те, кто вместо полубогов поклоняется Господу Хари, достигают счастья и в этой, и в следующей жизни. Холм Говардхана — царь всех повелителей гор. Он родился прямо из груди Господа. Просто созерцая Говардхану, человек освобождается от необходимости рождаться вновь. Поэтому лучше всего устроить поклонение холму Говардхане и коровам.
> 
> Пока Нанда Махараджа, удивлённый мудростью сына, пребывал в размышлениях, его младший брат Сананда, прекрасно разбиравшийся в принципах религии, сказал:
> 
> - Дорогой сын Нанды, Ты обладаешь бесценным сокровищем духовного знания. Скажи, пожалуйста, как нужно проводить такое поклонение?
> 
> Кришна стал рассказывать:
> ...









> Стандарт там не стал другим. Гуру Махарадж сказал в скайп-конференции, что преданные по-прежнему обходят сладкий Говардхан, который сделан из халавы и сладкого риса.


А это чтобы резко ничего не менять ) 
Скажите, а фото, которые вы разместили в теме Е.С. Шиварамы Свами, откуда?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Опять-таки, сделать холмик из коровьего навоза и украсить его цветами, побегами травы и пышными лианами (как и говорит делать Кришна в приведенном отрывке тем, кто живет далеко от Вриндавана) - это я могу понять и следовать, а вот "человечка"... как-то не очень.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога", глава 24
http://vedabase.com/en/kb/24




> The cowherd men then inquired from Krsna how He wanted the yajna performed, and Krsna gave them the following directions. 
> 
> “*Prepare very nice foods of all descriptions from the grain and ghee collected for the yajna. Prepare rice, dal, then halava, pakora, puri and all kinds of milk preparations, such as sweet rice, rabri, sweetballs, sandesa, rasagulla and laddu, and invite the learned brahmanas* who can chant the Vedic hymns and offer oblations to the fire. The brahmanas should be given all kinds of grain in charity. Then decorate all the cows and feed them well. After performing this, give money in charity to the brahmanas. As far as the lower animals are concerned, such as the dogs, and the lower grades of people, such as the candalas, or the fifth class of men, who are considered untouchable, they also may be given sumptuous prasadam. After nice grasses have been given to the cows, the sacrifice known as Govardhana-puja may immediately begin. This sacrifice will very much satisfy Me.”



Кришна сказал так : сначала надо, приготовив всевозможные блюда, пригласить ученых брахманов, кто может воспевать Ведические гимны и совершать огненное жертвоприношение. Потом сделать подношение брахманам - разное зерно. Украсив коров, накормить их. Раздать брахманам деньги. Потом всех накормить, и как только будут накормлены прасадом все животные (такие как собаки) и люди, даже самые падшие, получат разнообразный прасадам, а коров накормят сочной травой, может начаться сама Говардхана-пуджа. И это Его очень удовлетворит. 


Шримад-Бхагаватам, 10.24 Поклонение холму Говардхана 
http://vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/24




> Господь Кришна сказал:
> ШБ 10.24.25 - Давайте же устроим жертвоприношение для удовольствия коров, брахманов и холма Говардхана! Мы можем использовать в нем все, что было приготовлено для поклонения Индре.
> 
> ШБ 10.24.26 — Давайте приготовим побольше разных блюд, от сладкого риса до овощных супов! Нужно сделать много пирогов — и печеных, и жареных; также в этом жертвоприношении следует использовать всевозможные молочные продукты.
> 
> Пословный перевод: 
> пачйантам — да будут приготовлены; вивидхах — многочисленные; паках — блюда; с?па-антах — включающие овощные супы; пайаса-адайах — сладкий рис и другие; самйава-апупа — жареные и печеные пирожки; шашкулйах — большие круглые пироги из рисовой муки; сарва — всё; дохах — то, что получают из молока коров; ча — и; грихйатам — да будет взято.
> 
> Комментарий: 
> ...


Не вижу, чтобы Кришна сказал, что надо делать сладкую гору из халавы и бисквитов и обходить ее, а потом съесть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А может просто спросить у вашего Гурудева, откуда пошла эта традиция?


А мне это неинтересно... это вопрос второстепенный. А в Шримад-Бхагаватам ясно сказано, как Кришна сказал проводить Говардхана-пуджу.

Я послушала конференцию по вашей ссылке. К сожалению, вопрос Кришнананды Прабху был сформулирован неясно, да еще стрельба на Дивали и обрыв конференции. Сначала переводчик зачитала про холм из коровьего навоза (гуру даже спрашивает - а что, кто-то ест навоз ? ))- потом он сам сказал, когда гуру переспросил, что речь все-таки про холм из зерна. Впечатление, что сам КНП не очень разобрался, почему у преданных вообще возник этот вопрос. И потому поскорее обрадовался, когда гуру сказал, что холм из зерна - это нормально, и мы вообще всегда Кришну едим, в виде прасада. Но вопрос был с самого начала вообще не о том, насколько я поняла. Не знаю, что там была за конференция, откуда вопрос возник, и кто изначально спрашивал, но радует, что преданные задумываются. У меня кстати не возникало ассоциаций с поеданием Кришны, как намеревались это делать асуры - дело вообще-то в другом. 





> Е.С.Шиварама Свами подтвердил, что она уже была при Шриле Прабхупаде.


Такого я по ссылке не услышала. 

При Шриле Прабхупаде в ранние годы Движения вообще было много такого, что сейчас нами считается неприемлимым. Проживание грихастх в храме, санньяса 30-летним. Известны противоположные мнения ШП про кукольные спектакли. Есть запись, где на инициации ученик на его слова "Теперь твое имя ".... Дас" отвечает: "Да нет, мое имя (называет свое мирское)". С кем ему тогда зачастую приходилось иметь дело и кого терпеть. До сих пор двойственность даже насчет "Рамо". Вряд ли нам и всем будущим поколениям надо во всем равняться на воспоминания с тех времен. Что-то с тех времен надо принимать беспрекословно, а что-то - проверять по шастрам. 

Посмотрите на фото этого года, которые вы сами же и привели в теме Шиварамы Свами в честь Говардхана-пуджи. Где же там съедобный холм из зерна? Сам гуру, я так понимаю, именно так и поклоняется, как на фото? 

Я вижу камни (возможно, и настоящие с Говардхана), Говардхана-шилу и Божеств Радхи-Кришны. И перед Ними - много разных блюд, цветы, гирлянды. Как в Шримад-Бхагаватам Кришна и сказал. Смысл Говардхана-пуджи - это показать, как общество варнашрамы должно ставить в центр Бога, а не полубога. При чем здесь "сладкая гора"... я никакой сладкой горы не вижу в ШБ. 

Но текст из "Нава-Враджа Махимы" хотелось бы посмотреть. Я так понимаю, это сборник текстов из разных Ачарьев, книга Е.С.Шиварамы Свами о славе Вриндавана. У кого есть эта книга, дайте цитату, пожалуйста.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Послушайте в конференции мой вопрос, а не Кришнананды Прабху.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На какой минуте?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сразу после вопроса Кришнананды Прабху.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Послушаю, только уже не сегодня.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Еще бы про надписи узнать? 
> 
> ну когда на тортах пишут имена Радхи и Кришны
> 
> как их резать то? рука не поднимается


В книге "Панчаратра Прадипа" нашелся ответ: "Преданный не должен использовать вещи, сшитые из ткани с _хари-намой_ , если Святое Имя было разрезано в процессе пошива.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ 
"По поводу твоего последнего вопроса: да, ты прав, что в листовках, которые могут быть брошены на землю, не должно быть изображений Кришны, Джаганнатхи и т.д. Листовки с такими изображениями можно только клеить на стены, чтобы люди могли их читать и смотреть". 

Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Джаяпатаке, 14 февраля 1969

----------


## Варган

> Неужели павлин из печенья хоть на один процент является мясом и мы повинны в убийстве дживы?


Ману-самхита 5.36-37: "36. Брахман, высокообразованный человек, не должен принимать в пищу мясо, плоть животных. 
37. Желая съесть плоть, он может сделать животное из коровьего масла или из муки и съесть его, но он не должен убивать ради прихотей языка".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В храме ИСККОН Калькутты
Фото с FB Шримана Амбариши Даса 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater 
(дата публикации 24.10.2014)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Подобное явление (суть темы) ИМХО может использоваться преданными в качестве "смягчения кармы". Скажем, если бы человек не стал преданным, то ему, может быть, пришлось бы скушать настоящую плоть. А так он вместо этого примет прасад в форме тела животного, или Божества, или Говардхана, который приготовлен из вегетарианских продуктов (как приводил в цитате выше прабху Варган). 

Сослаться кроме сказанного выше ни на кого не могу, просто мое вИдение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> ИМХО может использоваться преданными в качестве "смягчения кармы"...
> 
> или Божества, или Говардхана, который приготовлен из вегетарианских продуктов


Суть темы в том, что поедание изображения Бога или Его лучшего слуги - это не основанная на шастрах спекуляция. Представьте, что вы пригласили любимого человека в гости, сделали его съестное изображение, ему же предложили, навроде чтобы порадовать, и потом у него на глазах его изображение с удовольствием съели. Кто вы после этого?  

Карму невежественными деяниями не смягчают. 

Цитата из Ману-самхиты относится к изображению животного, а не Говардхана. 

Согласно шастрам, Говардхан для Говардхана-*пуджи* делается несъедобным, как инсталляция. Пример на фото выше - из камней. После проведения *пуджи* Говардхану прасад от Говардхана/Кришны (все то, что Ему предлагали в виде явств, исполняя желание Кришны и вспоминая Кришна-лилу) раздается, а инсталляция разбирается. 

Чтобы понять суть темы, надо читать все приведенные в теме тексты шастр, а не спекулировать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Внимательно читаем тексты на пред. странице темы  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post128797

Объясняя, как проводить Говадхана-пуджу, Кришна сказал : 

1. что делают брахманы
2. потом накормить, одарить брахманов, 
3. потом накормить всех, 
4. потом поднести дары Говардхану, 
5. и лишь потом, когда все сыты, облачены в лучшие наряды и украшены - 
в почтении обойти коров, брахманов, огонь и Говардхан.  

Где он говорит, что надо возводить из сладостей Говардхан, а потом, проголодавшимися после целого дня служения и в ожидании угощения, этот "съедобный Говардхан" обходить и съесть? Не говорил Он такого.  




> ШБ 10.24.27 — Брахманы, знатоки ведических мантр, должны по всем правилам призвать жертвенные огни. После этого следует *накормить жрецов изысканной пищей* и наградить их коровами и другими дарами.
> 
> ШБ 10.24.28 — *Накормив как следует всех*, включая даже таких падших существ, как собаки и чандалы (собакоеды), вы должны дать коровам травы, а *затем с почтением поднести дары холму Говардхана*.
> 
> ШБ 10.24.29 — *Наевшись досыта, все вы должны облачиться в лучшие наряды, надеть самые дорогие украшения, покрыть тела сандаловой пастой и в почтении обойти вокруг коров, брахманов, жертвенного огня и холма Говардхана.*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Гуру Махарадж ссылался на слова Кришны о том, что Говардхан надо делать из сладостей, из "Нава-Враджа Махима". У меня тут нет книги, сейчас не смогу найти. 
> Посмотрите вы.


У меня нет этой книги, не могу посмотреть. Цитирую из Шримад-Бхагаватам и "Гарга-самхиты". Когда "Нава-Враджа Махима" будет вам доступна, процитируете? 






> Стандарт там не стал другим. Гуру Махарадж сказал в скайп-конференции, что преданные по-прежнему обходят сладкий Говардхан, который сделан из халавы и сладкого риса.


Так он наверное констатирует, что есть такое (в алтарной?). Однако на фото, которые вы сами же и поставили (это другая комната или также алтарная?), видно, что сделана высокая, около метра в высоту *инсталляция Говардхана* из больших камней, зелени, цветов, гирлянд. Внутри алтарь с Божествами Джаганнатхи, Радхи-Кришны. Наверху инсталляции - Говардхана-шила. И перед Ними на столе - много яств. Скорее всего, это стандартное предложение бхоги Божествам в день Говардхана-пуджи (судя по одинаковым наборам). 

Однако по сообщениям из других храмов ИСККОН (кроме Калькутты, помню еще фото большой инсталляции из Майапура), видно, что они Говардхана-пуджу уже несколько лет как проводят иначе: обходя инсталляцию, а не съестной Говардхан.   

Вложение 9892Вложение 9893

Вложение 9894Вложение 9895

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Суть темы в том, что поедание изображения Бога или Его лучшего слуги - это не основанная на шастрах спекуляция. Представьте, что вы пригласили любимого человека в гости, сделали его съестное изображение, ему же предложили, навроде чтобы порадовать, и потом у него на глазах его изображение с удовольствием съели. Кто вы после этого?  
> 
> Карму невежественными деяниями не смягчают. 
> 
> *Цитата из Ману-самхиты относится к изображению животного, а не Говардхана*.


А, спасибо большое, я действительно напутал. Дело в том, что встречаются немного фанатично настроенные преданные, которые не только торты в форме Божеств или Говардхана, а и прасадные изображения животных приписывают к ереси  :smilies:  Лично мне тоже не нравилось бы кушать также изображение и коровы, лебедя или пр. (даже если шастры, в отличие от изображений Божеств, этого не запрещают - просто неприятно, дело вкуса), но сам к такому явлению отношусь терпимо. В случае же описанного Вами я совершенно согласен, что следует подобного избегать.

Помню, когда я лет 6 назад еще кушал шоколад, то первое изображение, которое не смог есть, - это были шоколадные Деды Морозы. Я тогда почти ничего еще не знал о преданном служении, но старался быть вегетарианцем. И кушать хоть и шоколадную, но фигурку человека стало как-то это... ну не очень, в общем, приятно  :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Я использую для Говардхана-пуджи обычную землю,добавляя в нее щепотку навоза, поскольку полностью ее сделать из навоза проблематично. Украшаю цветами и листьями. После того, как разбираю инсталляцию, убираю землю на хранение на следующий год. 

* Raja Kumari dasi*
Спасибо большое за ссылки.

А откуда пошел в Исккон этот варварский обычай делать сладкий Говардхан, призывать в него Бога, а потом его расчленять и съедать? Ведь кто-то же первый начал?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я использую для Говардхана-пуджи обычную землю,добавляя в нее щепотку навоза, поскольку полностью ее сделать из навоза проблематично. Украшаю цветами и листьями. После того, как разбираю инсталляцию, убираю землю на хранение на следующий год.


Очень интересно. А может быть, чтобы Говардхан не съедали по недоразумению, Кришна и сказал : делать холм из навоза!  (некоторым лишь бы что-то съесть))).




> А откуда пошел в Исккон этот варварский обычай делать сладкий Говардхан, призывать в него Бога, а потом его расчленять и съедать? Ведь кто-то же первый начал?


Да сейчас уже никто не узнает, кто первый. Может быть, узнаем только, кто последний сдастся и прекратит).  

Я тоже так делала годами в начале 90-х - ну просто не думаешь, что это странно, наобарот, кажется, что это ведь классное служение, уметь сделать голубые прозрачные озера, лебедей из теста. Дети бедные, столпятся вокруг вывезенного холма, такие красоты. А ведь по правилам, их не допускают смотреть на подношение бхоги ) Да еще все не вкушавшие, дорога в храм, служение, лекция, киртан. 

Мне не то что варварским сейчас кажется, а смешным... Это от невежества, отсутствия знания. Такие тонкости надо, чтобы кто-то пояснял... Нам подробности не объясняли толком - вначале все были сосредоточены на _чуде основной канвы лилы_: как и почему Кришна Говардхан поднял. Потом с каждым годом то один гуру, то другой, начали пояснять про _расы_ Кришны с разными жителями Вриндавана. Ну вот сейчас наконец стало максимально интересно, как оно на самом деле все было в подробностях и как же это праздновать можно.  

Это означает, сознание расширилось, а раньше мы это почему-то не вмещали, были как малые дети, просматривающие упрощенные комиксы по Кришна-лиле ) 

А вам сразу странным казалось, с самого начала ?  :smilies:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> первое изображение, которое не смог есть, - это были шоколадные Деды Морозы


А есть пищу, в которой в каждом атоме находится Параматма разве легче?




> откуда обычай делать сладкий Говардхан, призывать в него Бога, а потом его расчленять и съедать?


Бога и душу невозможно убить, расчленить, сжечь, иссушить или съесть как говорит Кришна в БГ. И раз в нашем обществе есть либералы и консерваторы, то существует  выбор есть священную пищу персонализированную или как бы персонализированную с рисунком и (или) в виде определенной "живой" формы или бесформенную, напоминающую безличное брахмаджьёти. 

Разве не было живого молока, убежавшего, когда Яшода кормила Кришну?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Живого молока не было. Такие атрибуты Кришна-лил - это не сварупы, не личности, а часть энергии служения.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> А вам сразу странным казалось, с самого начала ?


Нет конечно, сначала тоже было весело. По мере появления понимания, что представляет из себя процесс, стало казаться странным. Но утвердилась в понимании, что происходит недопустимое, по подсказке старшего.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> А есть пищу, в которой в каждом атоме находится Параматма разве легче?


Ну, я описал лишь мой скромный практический опыт  :sorry:  Безусловно, Господь в форме Параматмы есть не только в прасаде, напоминающем форму Божества или пр., но также и везде, во всем. 

А так, если Вам интересно мое субъективное, личное отношение, то я (несмотря на мои какие-то внутренние тяготения к монархии), вообще-то за либеральный подход в духовной жизни. Борьба за чистоту и правильность совершения ритуала - это, безусловно, очень хорошо. Но ИМХО нужно следить также и за тем, дабы она не превращалась в феномен Церковных Бабушек *™*  :vanca calpa:   :buket:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нет конечно, сначала тоже было весело. По мере появления понимания, что представляет из себя процесс, стало казаться странным. Но утвердилась в понимании, что происходит недопустимое, по подсказке старшего.


Вот оно что. Да уж, дело серьезное. Я тоже говорю, потому что гуру наши это говорят: Говардхан - это личность, лучший из слуг Кришны, Харидаса-варья. Он один из тех личностей, кто дарует вход во Вриндаван. 

Но вот у некоторых эта информация почему-то мимо ушей проходит, не задерживаясь. И в октябре - все как обычно. "Фестиваль Сладкой Горы", будто люди идиоты и не в состоянии понять философию. 

Где-то с 2012 года эту тему поднимаю, но результаты все равно есть. 
И в храмах ИСККОН странный способ проведения пуджи все-таки постепенно заменяется на тот, который повелел исполнять Кришна. Посмотрим, что будет в этом году, хорошо?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Борьба за чистоту и правильность совершения ритуала


Говардхана-пуджа - это не ритуал, а часть вечной лилы Кришны. Но глупцы в такой иллюзии, что можно инсталлировать самого дорогого слугу Кришны для последующего поедания - и что в этом может быть кайф.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Надо делать так ,как это делал Шрила Прабхупада .

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> глупцы в такой иллюзии, что можно инсталлировать самого дорогого слугу Кришны для последующего поедания - и что в этом может быть кайф.


 А разве можно съесть духовное существо? Значит его не едят, хотя и кажется со стороны

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мы следуем гуру, шастрам и садху. Они должны совпадать. 
Есть прямые указания Кришны в Шримад-Бхагаватам, как поклоняться Говардхану.  

Прабхупада и санньясу рисковал давать 30-летним жителям запада из-за нехватки времени. Но никто сейчас так не делает, как при нем. Представляю, если бы он обучал их тогда Говардхан из навоза делать. Нет, он говорил: если я вам сейчас все правила расскажу, вы сбежите. 

Так что правильнее приносить дары для пуджи Говардхану, а не сооружать Его из блюд. В лиле Кришна Сам облик Говардхана принял и все подношения пастухов съел. Так что не спекулируйте, в лиле такого нет, что это вам надо Говардхан съедать. Согласно Гарга-самхите, Кришна сказал, "из коровьего навоза сделайте холмик" - для самых непонятливых наверное ))

"Теперь Я расскажу, как проводить поклонение, если живёшь далеко. Нужно сделать холмик из коровьего навоза, украсить его цветами, побегами травы и пышными лианами и совершить описанное Мной поклонение".

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post128797

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Я бы смотрел на это как на сохраняющийся элемент язычества, что иногда всплывает из народной памяти. Ритуал "поедания бога" восходит к представлению, что бог-творец в начале цикла жертвует своё тело и рассекается на части мира, стаёт пищей, отдаёт всего себя на питание существам. 
Кстати, интересно, что день Говардхана-пуджи, новолуние месяца Дамодара - это также день восхождения созвездия этого жертвующегося бога (греч. название Орион, инд. Мрига, Праджапати, Пуруша).

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Говардхана-пуджа - это не ритуал, а часть вечной лилы Кришны.


Большое спасибо, дорогая Раджа Кумари даси, буду знать!  :vanca calpa: 




Я помню, когда лет 7 назад стоял где-то в церкви, ставил свечку. И угораздило меня (за неимением свободного места, причем) поставить ее левой рукой - и это на глазах у укутанной во все чОрное бабушки. Она посмотрела на меня *таки-и-и-им* взглядом!  :shok:  Читрагупта, вероятно, просто милашка в сравнении с тем гневным взором  :swoon:   :crazy: 

Я имел в виду, чтобы примерно до такого не доходило. А то начинающих преданных подобное очень пугает и отталкивает.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Чего только люди не придумают, лишь бы не следовать Шастре, а следовать своим вкусам  :smilies:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

А разве Говардхану из халвы проводят инсталяцию ? 
Нет конечно и значит это просто халва .
А воображать себе можно что угодно.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Я использую для Говардхана-пуджи обычную землю, добавляя в нее щепотку навоза, поскольку полностью ее сделать из навоза проблематично. Украшаю цветами и листьями. После того, как разбираю инсталляцию, убираю землю на хранение на следующий год.


 Какая разница из чего сделан Говардхан и как его разрушают? Вы же тоже разбираете его - т.е разрушаете и храните лучшего друга Кришны невостребованным, скажем, в кладовке.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Какая разница из чего сделан Говардхан и как его разрушают? Вы же тоже разбираете его - т.е разрушаете и храните лучшего друга Кришны невостребованным, скажем, в кладовке.


Для Вас слова Кришны, где он пишет как следует делать, не авторитет?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Я бы смотрел на это как на сохраняющийся элемент язычества, что иногда всплывает из народной памяти. Ритуал "поедания бога" восходит к представлению, что бог-творец в начале цикла жертвует своё тело и рассекается на части мира, стаёт пищей, отдаёт всего себя на питание существам. 
> Кстати, интересно, что день Говардхана-пуджи, новолуние месяца Дамодара - это также день восхождения созвездия этого жертвующегося бога (греч. название Орион, инд. Мрига, Праджапати, Пуруша).


Разве Пуруша из Пуруша-сукты имеет отношение к язычеству?

Нимбарка Ачарья предоставил нам следующую цитату из писаний шрути, чётко разъясняющую смысл имени "Пуруша":
 пурвам эвахам асам ити тат-пурушасья пурушатваха.
"Существует такое утверждение Господа: "Я существовал пурвам - ранее  всех живых существ т.е изначально!
Эта фраза послужила основой для возникновения имени "Пуруша"
***
Господу следует преподносить всё самое лучшее из того, что имеется в наличии. 
У полубогов в распоряжении было только вселенское тело Бога, наделенное, однако, всеми совершенными достоинствами.
Поэтому они решили обратно поднести его Богу, в качестве особого жертвенного дара.

_Гададхар пандит дас_ Пуруша-сукта. Корень священного древа Вед

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Для Вас слова Кришны, где он пишет как следует делать, не авторитет?


Ольга, но ведь никто еще не дал  ссылок, что сладкий Говардхан - это неавторитетно? Тем более, что эта практика была еще при Шриле Прабхупаде! Предлагаю спросить всем у своих Гуру об авторитетности такого поклонения и написать тут. А то ведь спор ни о чем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если практика поклонения съедобному Говардхану была санкционирована Самим Прабхупадой, то что мы обсуждаем? Если Шрила Прабхупада не знал об этом, и практика выдумана кем-то, тогда конечно надо прояснить это для всех преданных раз и навсегда. Сомнения в практике - это нехорошо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А разве Говардхану из халвы проводят инсталяцию ? 
> Нет конечно и значит это просто халва .


Несколько десятков или сотен преданных с вложенным в их умы пониманием, что гора сладкого из халавы или бисквитов - это и есть Говардхан, обход и воспевание Харе Кришна в присутствии Божеств - это фактически инсталляция, "установление". Например, Божеств можно инсталлировать, просто проведя киртан с воспеванием Харе Кришна.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если практика поклонения съедобному Говардхану была санкционирована Самим Прабхупадой


Практика санньясы 30-летним тоже была при Шриле Прабхупаде - почему же этому больше никто не следует? Очевидно, что в силу здравого смысла. Есть логика : зачем бхактам Кришны, для кого цель - Вриндаван, съедать объект поклонения всех жителей Вринадаван, царя гор, Гирираджа, Харидаса-варью?  :scare2: 

Если ученики стали понимать, почему Вайшнавы делают именно так, как описано в ШБ - какой смысл их удерживать на уровне малоразумных детей. Лозунг "только так, как было при ШП и никак иначе " не работает, когда речь заходит о росте духовного понимания... 





> но ведь никто еще не дал ссылок, что сладкий Говардхан - это неавторитетно?


Хе-хе, как вы повернули ) следовать выдумке и ждать ее отрицания в шастре можно до бесконечности. Так не пойдет. 
Достаточно было бы и ссылки, где Кришна сказал бы Своим бхактам сделать Гирираджа из сладостей и съесть его потом. Вы сказали, у вас есть в книге... ждем. 

Но у меня такое чувство, что Кришна сказал о горах сладких блюд *для* Гирираджа на самом-то деле.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Несколько десятков или сотен преданных с вложенным в их умы пониманием, что гора сладкого из халавы или бисквитов - это и есть Говардхан, обход и воспевание Харе Кришна в присутствии Божеств - это фактически инсталляция, "установление". Например, Божеств можно инсталлировать, просто проведя киртан с воспеванием Харе Кришна.


Так прасадам это что ? 
Прасадам или пусть только Маха -прасадам не отличим от Кришны (с) 
Так в чем разница?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Прасад не отличен от Кришны, и его следует почитать так же, как Самого Кришну. " Но правила приготовления и поклонения должны быть описаны в шастрах. Все преданные должны понимать, что они делают при поклонении, и какой будет результат. Поэтому нужен авторитет шастры и садху, тем более, если существуют такие противоречивые мнения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Достаточно было бы и ссылки, где Кришна сказал бы Своим бхактам сделать Гирираджа из сладостей и съесть его потом. Вы сказали, у вас есть в книге... ждем. 
> 
> Но у меня такое чувство, что Кришна сказал о горах сладких блюд для Гирираджа на самом-то деле.


Гуру Махарадж сказал, что есть упоминание в "Нава-Враджа Махима", они вот лежат передо мной... 8 томов на английском. Языка не знаю(
Спросили у своих братьев и сестер, тоже ждем...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так прасадам это что ? 
> Прасадам или пусть только Маха -прасадам не отличим от Кришны (с) 
> Так в чем разница?


Дело в том, что Кришна не ел Гирираджа в лиле. Говардхан - Его лучший слуга, у него есть лицо, глаза, рот - ОН ЛИЧНОСТЬ. При его рождении присутствовали все олицетворенные горы во главе с Гималями и Сумеру. Кришна Гирираджу пуджу вместо пуджи полубогу Индре устроил.    

Если Кришна не ест его - с какой стати вы это делаете? он не становится прасадом для вашего вкушения. 

В Говардхана-пудже яства наобарот предлагают Говардхану (его несъестной инсталляции). 



В чем у вас трудность понять это? Вообще-то понимание дает Кришна, и если не понимаете, не надо упорствовать, а надо Ему служить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 8 томов на английском. Языка не знаю(
> Спросили у своих братьев и сестер, тоже ждем...


О... спасибо. 
Может быть, глоссарий в конце книги есть?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Дело в том, что Кришна не ел Гирираджа в лиле. Говардхан - Его лучший слуга, у него есть лицо, глаза, рот - ОН ЛИЧНОСТЬ, при его рождении присутствовали все олицетворенные горы во главе с Гималями и Сумеру. Кришна Гирираджу пуджу вместо пуджи полубогу Индре устроил.    
> 
> Если Кришна не ест его - он не может быть прасадом для вашего вкушения. 
> 
> В Говардхана-пудже яства наобарот предлагают Говардхану (его несъестной инсталляции). 
> 
> В чем у вас трудность понять это? Вообще-то понимание дает Кришна, и если не понимаете, не надо упорствовать, а надо Ему служить.


Не совсем так :
................Чтобы доказать, Говардхана достоин поклонения, поскольку неотличен от Него Самого, Кришна легко запрыгнул на его вершину и слился с ним. На склоне холма появились глаза, нос, рот, по бокам выросли длиннющие руки, украшенные прекрасными браслетами, сверху появилась корона. Присутствовавшие в благоговении поклонились Ему и прославили.

Говардхана громогласно заявил:

Я запросто проглочу всё, что здесь есть!

Кришна-Говардхана одной рукой стал живо загребать все приготовленные яства Себе в рот, а другой прищёлкивал и кричал: “Анийор! Анийор! Ещё! Ещё!”, и вскоре от больших гор пищи ничего не осталось. Жрецы повторяли благоприятные мантры. Говардхана запивал сласти нектарной водой из ближайших озёр, и вскоре они опустели.....

то есть в храме Говардхан с глазами итд это именно Кришна ....

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не совсем так :
> Чтобы доказать, Говардхана достоин поклонения, поскольку неотличен от Него Самого, Кришна легко запрыгнул на его вершину и слился с ним. На склоне холма появились глаза, нос, рот, по бокам выросли длиннющие руки, украшенные прекрасными браслетами, сверху появилась корона. Присутствовавшие в благоговении поклонились Ему и прославили.
> 
> Говардхана громогласно заявил:
> 
> Я запросто проглочу всё, что здесь есть!
> 
> Кришна-Говардхана одной рукой стал живо загребать все приготовленные яства Себе в рот, а другой прищёлкивал и кричал: “Анийор! Анийор! Ещё! Ещё!”, и вскоре от больших гор пищи ничего не осталось. Жрецы повторяли благоприятные мантры. Говардхана запивал сласти нектарной водой из ближайших озёр, и вскоре они опустели.....


Ну и?  где вы видите, что Кришна его ел? Кришна принял его облик и ел подношения, принесенные ему. 
Подношения стали прасадом. А не сам Кришна или Говардхан. Это понятно?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Немного в сторону : если делать Говардхан например из железа  то потом как его хранить весь год ( была же как вы говорите инсталяция ( хлопали в ладоши 1000 преданных)) 
Просто поставить в уголок? 
Практичность -наш принцип.
Никакой инталяции конечно не происходит .А если и происходит ,то только до момента  ,когда его начинают есть .
После праздника ( как впрочем и до него) это просто сладкая халва-прасадам  .
имхо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Перечитайте тему, несколько раз раз было сказано, из чего и как делают Говардхан для пуджи. Потом инсталляцию разбирают и можно в воду опустить.

Я объясняла сам принцип, что благодаря киртану можно провести простую инсталляцию,  при этом все должно быть сделано согласно шастре.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> После праздника ( как впрочем и до него) это просто сладкая халва-прасадам  .
> имхо.


Ваше имхо не подтверждается - потому что делают в виде холма с кундами и жителями, проявляя недюжинную фантазию и кулинарное мастерство и обходят, как Говардхан.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

А, понял. Т.е. при Прабхупаде подобное все же практиковалось. 




> Предлагаю спросить всем у своих Гуру об авторитетности такого поклонения и написать тут.


Хоть официально у меня и нет пока гуру (кроме Шрилы Прабхупады), и еще не скоро будет, но на лекции одного садху, скажем, я слышал, что он не позволяет поклоняться Говардхана-шилам. 

Если этот сладкий прасад в форме Говардхана принимали при Шриле Прабхупаде, то (как, наверное, и в случае поклонения шилам) тут остается только принять авторитет того ученика Прабхупады, которому Вы решили следовать и которого принимаете в сердце как гуру. Т.е. если при Прабхупаде это делалось - и можно делать и так, и так, то _как именно_ поступать, нужно выбрать исходя из того, как поступает Ваш гуру (или тот преданный, которого Вы таковым внутри принимаете). 

Мне все эти вещи очень далеки, ведь чтобы их понимать, нужно быть каништхой-адхикари. А это (вообще-то, к слову) как минимум преданный, имеющий две инициации у духовного учителя. Такой преданный умеет проводить всевозможные ягьи и пуджи. Мне до такого пока далеко...  :smilies: 

P.S. А кто-то говорит, что лишить бхогу кармы (например выпить стакан воды, когда нет возможности предложить изображениям) мантрой Ом Шри Вишну - это тоже не авторитетно.  А Индрадьюмна Свами говорит, что работает. Поэтому я, дабы ничего не пропустить, какое-то время повторял и Ом Шри Вишну, и Харе Кришна три раза - т.е. и то, и то. Ну а что? Синтез!  :crazy:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Если Говардхан не отличен от Кришны, и прасад - это тоже сам Кришна, то где противоречие?  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если Говардхан не отличен от Кришны, и прасад - это тоже сам Кришна, то где противоречие?


Божество в нашем Храме неотлично от Кришны, но если Вы сделаете в Храме Божество из печенок, проведете ему пуджу и съедите, то это просто детские забавы, а не поклонение Богу.
Вячеслав, преданные хотят разобраться на основе авторитета шастр, а не так что - поклоняйся так, как тебе выдумается) Естественно, если мы не придем к единому мнению, то каждый будет делать ровно то, что услышал от старших или Гуру.
Но сейчас шастры нужны и ответы учителей.




> P.S. А кто-то говорит, что лишить бхогу кармы мантрой Ом Шри Вишну - это тоже не авторитетно.


P.S. Это авторитетно для очищения воды и бхоги. А для *предложения* используется Харе Кришна маха-мантра, согласно Шриле Прабхупаде. Предлагать бхогу можно и в уме, если нет другой возможности.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Я согласен, но ведь в "трио" кроме шастр есть еще и садху, и гуру. У гуру (Шрилы Прабхупады) подобное практиковалось. У садху (его учеников) мнения расходятся, но кто-то практикует, а кто-то нет. Значит и то авторитетно, и то. И каждый вправе выбирать, как можно. 

А где в шастрах о мантре Ом Шри Вишну для освящения бхоги?  :smilies:  Тоже ведь ссылок нет.

P.S. Это вы, старшие преданные, так все грамотно и досконально разбираете. А для меня Прабхупада - первичен  :pandit:  Это мой шикша-гуру!  :yahoo:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Божество из печенок


Матаджи, Вы имели в виду из печен*е*к, наверное?  :smilies:  А то Божество из печен*о*к - это уже вообще какой-то полный шактизм...  :shok:   :rgunimagu:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если у вас нет ссылок, то это не значит, что их нигде нет. Ом Шри Вишну используется для ОЧИЩЕНИЯ. Если кому-то не хочется разобраться, в этом случае не обязательно писать, можно просто читать и слушать)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Может быть, глоссарий в конце книги есть?


 Глоссарий есть. Но пока мы пытаемся пойти по более простому пути и узнать у тех преданных, которые читали "Нава-Враджа Махима", подождем. 
Ученики рассказали, что Гуру Махарадж в Маяпуре делал из навоза Говардхан.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи, Вы имели в виду из печен*е*к, наверное?


Да, я имела ввиду печенек.




> Я согласен, но ведь в "трио" кроме шастр есть еще и садху, и гуру. У гуру (Шрилы Прабхупады) подобное практиковалось. У садху (его учеников) мнения расходятся, но кто-то практикует, а кто-то нет. Значит и то авторитетно, и то. И каждый вправе выбирать, как можно.


И так и сяк - кто как... Наверное, так-сяк тоже можно. Но в идеале - это привести практику к общему знаменателю, когда вывод гуру-садху-шастры един. 
Мы ведь пока не уверены, обучал ли Прабхупада поклоняться сладкому Говардхану, проводить ему пуджу? Если бы найти описание праздника, в котором участвовал сам Шрила Прабхупада! Возможно, что пуджу тогда проводили не сладкой Горе, а Божествам, а сладости складывали перед Божеством и просто танцевали вокруг с киртаном...Сладости-это Прасад, они неотличны от Кришны, и все их дружно съедали.  Это как вариант, как мог проходить праздник.
 Поэтому давайте узнавать еще из шастр и у Гуру.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ученики рассказали, что Гуру Махарадж в Маяпуре делал из навоза Говардхан.


Тут есть фото: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post160437
Говардхан Гуру Махарадж собирал из навоза, веток, камней, цветов. Этому Говардхану и предлагали пуджу и различные подношения.

Преданные в Маяпуре спросят у старших пуджари насчет авторитетности проведения пуджи сладкому Говардхану.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В триаде _гуру-шастры-садху_ первое место - у шастр. Гуру и садху должны шастрам соответствовать, их послание не должно быть противоречащим. 

Например:  почему Джи-Би-Си ответственность за выбор гуру сейчас полностью возложил на ученика. 
Именно потому что ученик в первую очередь обязан знать признаки гуру из шастр, и уже на этой основе выбирать гуру. Шастры всегда первичны. Есть Бхагаватам (книга, шастра) и Бхагавата (личность), и их послание не должно отличаться.

И согласно Вайшавскому этикету, даже есть способ, к которому ученик может прибегнуть, если видит несоответствие. Так что это не что-то такое, чего в _сампрадайе_ никогда и ни с кем не бывало. Мало кто может быть абсолютным экспертом абсолютно во всем. В то же время ученики растут: было бы странно, если бы спустя десятилетия практики все оставались слепыми последователями. При этом гуру радуются росту учеников.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Шрила Прабхупада о проведении Говардхана-пуджи*

"...После церемонии Дивали 21 октября, прасад можно распространять 22 октября в дневное время, что известно как Говардхана-пуджа, или церемония Аннакута. В Индии эта церемония проводится во всех Вайшнавских храмах, и сотням людей раздают прасадам, согласно возможностям храма". (письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадуте , 10.10.1968) 

68-10 “Diwali ceremony can be observed in the temple by illuminating hundreds of candles in different parts of the temple and offering special prasada to the Deity. This ceremony was observed by the inhabitants of Ayodhya, the kingdom of Lord Ramacandra, while Lord Ramacandra was out of His kingdom due to His fourteen years banishment by the order of His father. His younger stepbrother, Bharata, took charge of the kingdom and the day on which Lord Ramacandra took back the charge again from His brother and was seated on the throne, this is observed as Diwali function. This is the original idea of Diwali. Diwali means the same thing. Dipa means candles, and wali means numerous. When numerous candles are lighted it is called Diwali. In India, this Diwali function is celebrated in a special auspicious occasion. This Diwali function can be observed on 21st October and prasada can be distributed on the 22nd October, during daytime, which is known as Govardhana puja and Annakuta ceremony. In India, in all Vaisanava temples, this ceremony is observed and hundreds of people are given prasada according to the capacity of the temple. So I understand that last year the Diwali ceremony was held in the temple and there was collection of $130.” (SPL to Hamsaduta, 10th October, 1968)





"Эта Говардхана-пуджа - процедура авторитетная (bona fide), но такие вещи в вашей стране не устроишь. Это требует подходящего места, чтобы украсить подобие горы из риса. Когда предложим такую гору риса, еще должны быть другие вещи: гора чапати и другие вещи. Это грандиозное дело. В Индии так делают практически во всех храмах Вишну, они собирают для этих целей огромные средства и распространяют прасадам тысячам (людей), и каждому достается хотя бы маленькая его порция. Если вы можете начать проводить так Говардхана-пуджу, я не возражаю - но это тяжкий труд, хороший менеджемент и также достаточно много денег. Но процесс этот bona fide"  (письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Дамодаре, 3.10.1971)

71-10 “Yes, this Govardhana puja is a bona fide procedure, but such things cannot be held in your country. It requires good space to decorate the imitation hill of rice. So when we offer such hill of rice, there must be other things also-a hill of capatis and other things. It is a huge affair. In India practically in all the Visnu temples this is observed and they spend huge amounts for this purpose and they distribute prasadam to thousands and everyone gathers to take even a little portion of it. If you can introduce this Govardhana puja, I have no objection, but it requires hard labor, good management and much money also. But the process is bona fide.” (SPL to Damodara, October 3rd, 1971)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .После церемонии Дивали 21 октября, прасад можно распространять 22 октября в дневное время, что известно как Говардхана-пуджа, или церемония Аннакута


Ага, значит, _пуджей_ Говархану называют предложение Ему огромного количества бхоги и последующую раздачу Маха-прасада. Я видела видео, как ученики Радханатхи Свами готовили свои подношения для Говардхана Пуджи, каждый что-то обязательно приносил в глиняных горшках и складывали перед Гирираджем.
 Это многое проясняет. Матаджи, спасибо за эти цитаты!
Мне пока никто из преданных не ответил, к сожалению (( Книги они не прочитали, как оказалось.
Попытаюсь поискать в книгах описание церемонии _аннакута_ по глоссарию...


Интересно, из последней цитаты мы видим, что гору риса всё-таки тоже украшали



> Эта Говардхана-пуджа - процедура авторитетная (bona fide), но такие вещи в вашей стране не устроишь. Это требует подходящего места, чтобы украсить подобие горы из риса. Когда предложим такую гору риса, еще должны быть другие вещи: гора чапати и другие вещи

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Скучно смотреть на огромную белую массу риса. Любой нормальный повар украсит.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ага, значит, _пуджей_ Говархану называют предложение Ему огромного количества бхоги и последующую раздачу Маха-прасада.


Не совсем. *Пуджа Говардхану - это вся та деятельность жителей Врндавана, которую Кришна описал и которую они и провели вместо пуджи Индре, то есть это и ягья, и кормление коров и всех остальных, благодарность брахманам, наряжение в лучшие одежды и украшения, обход Говардхана и опять раздача прасада*, см. цитаты ранее из Шримад-Бхагаватам и "Гарга-самхиты". Предложение многих самых разных соленых, сладких и молочных блюд в огромных кол-вах Говардхану-Кришне и раздача прасада - это заключительная часть пуджи.




> Это многое проясняет. Матаджи, спасибо за эти цитаты!


Из цитат ранее это тоже было понятно. Но поскольку мы следуем принципу гуру-шастры-садху, указания Прабхупады просто подтверждают, как пуджа проходит в Индии и как должна проходить в ИСККОН.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Мне было не совсем всё ясно, но теперь проясняется. На этом видео из Джуху можно увидеть (и в других местах  во время "Праздника Сладкой Горы") - на Горе сладостей восседает Гирирадж, и Ему проводят _арати_ 
И, как я поняла, нет ничего неавторитетного в таком поклонении, и письма Шрилы Прабхупады подтвердили. Все нормально и с украшениями Горы и со всем остальным.
Сладкая Гора неотлична от Кришны, как Его Маха-прасад, который потом раздают тысячам людей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Продолжение. 


"Я сказал Шриле Прабхупаде, что он Ачарья ферм, но он ответил: «Это Кришна – Ачарья ферм. Баладева держит плуг, а Кришна держит теленка. Кришна посоветовал Нанде Махараджу не совершать ягью Индре, а *поклоняться земле, Говардхану, поскольку это снабжает всем необходимым всех жителей Вриндавана, а также коров*».  Так что Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы вы хорошенько развивали эту ферму – поскольку ее можно будет представить миру как идеал сознания Кришны. Нас интересуют города из-за проповеди, но мы не сможем показать там идеальную систему варна-ашрамы, это возможно только на фермах - поэтому это очень важно". 
Письмо секретаря Шрилы Прабхупады Тамала Кришны Госвами к Хари Шаури Дасу, 
ИСККОН Мельбурн 
10 августа 1977, отправлено из Кришна-Баларама мандира, Вриндаван)


I suggested to Зrila Prabhupдda that he was the Farm Acarya, but Зrila Prabhupдda said, "Kеслa is the Farm Дcдrya. Baladeva is holding a plow, and Kеслa is holding the calf. Kеслa advised Nanda Mahдrдja not to perform Indra pьjд but to worship the land, Govardhana because it was supplying all foodstuffs for the residents of Vеndдvana and the cows as well." So Зrila Prabhupдda wants you to develop this farm very nicely as it will be the future program to present to the world as the ideal of Kеслa consciousness. In the cities, we are interested for preaching but we cannot present the ideal varлдзrama system, this is only possible at the farms, so they are very important.
—Letter from Tamдl Kеслa Goswami, Secretary to Зrila Prabhupдda 
to Hari Зauri dдsa, ISKCON Melbourne, 
10 August 1977 (sent from Kеслa Balarдma Mandir, Vеndдvana)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сладкая Гора неотлична от Кришны, как Его Маха-прасад, который потом раздают тысячам людей.


Нет, не нормально, не делается в шастрах никакого акцента на том, что это должна быть "сладкая гора". 

Просто вы не читали до конца Шримад Бхагаватам, Кришна подробно там описывает, что Говардхану надо поднести гору супов, мучных сладостей и молочных продуктов.* У нас же делают из  сладостей именно съедобный Говардхан, его форму из халавы выкладывают в виде павлина, с озерами наверху, с тропинками, камнями, растениями, беседками, ставят фигурки животных, насекомых, птиц, гопов и гопи. То есть все это сооружение и предъявляется как Говардхан.* В то время как Кришна сказал - *из навоза сделайте холм, украсьте ветками, гирляндами, цветами*  и т.д. - отмотайте несколько страниц назад, там подробно это описано.


Сколько можно одно и то же повторять?!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Поскольку в ИСККОН не просто поклонятся Говардхану, а еще и съедают сами и скармливают другим его имитацию - это показывает абсолютное непонимание процесса поклонения - ! ПУДЖИ ! - лучшему слуге Кришны. Что удивляться, что такие проблемы с фермами, варна-ашрамой, и всем остальным. Прабхупада сказал поклоняться земле, Говардхану  (см. письмо Тамала Кришны Госвами) - а у нас делают имитацию из сладостей и поклоняются им (подношениям, которые надо принести к Говардхану).  

Прасад - это милость Кришны, одухотворенная еда, а Говардхан - это один из лучших слуг Бога. Ну сделайте Шиву из сладостей и поедайте Его или Вринду-Деви, или Пурнамаси. 

Мало того, непонимание дошло до того, что в Самаре, например, в 2016 г. на публичном празднике этой вашей "Сладкой Горы" провели публичную Лакшми-пуджу (зачем? да потому что выдуманный спекулятивный процесс поклонения "Сладкой Горе" не работает, а паства нуждается в благах... Кришна объяснил, кто снабжает всем необходимым - но ему не просто поклоняются, его еще и съедают). 

Согласно лиле, Кришна должен Говардхан поднять и держать 7 дней, собрав всех Своих любимых преданных под ним - но его съели, вот незадача. 

Мало того, Индру уже Господом в ШБ называют, как и других полубогов (Агни и Ямараджа) - что есть полное искажение Говардхана-лилы, в которой Кришна умалил гордыню Индры. Это еще больше доказывает, до чего дошло непонимание. Вот так все связано.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Уже была тема об этом. Писали, что в индийских храмах так не делают, там сооружают Говардхан в виде холма, без лица. .


Тоже делают:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Почему суп из бобовых не ставят на возвышение или овощной суп и им не поклоняются? 
Кришна ведь в ШБ сказал, что надо принести: 

Глава 24 Песни 10 Шримад-Бхагаватам, стих 26 : 

*Let many different kinds of food be cooked, from sweet rice to vegetable soups! Many kinds of fancy cakes, both baked and fried, should be prepared. And all the available milk products should be taken for this sacrifice.*
Комм. : The word supa indicates bean broth and also liquid vegetables. Thus to celebrate the Govardhana-puja, Lord Krsna called for hot preparations such as soup, cold preparations like sweet rice, and all types of milk products.  


*Пусть люди приготовят самые разные кушания, начиная со сладкого риса и заканчивая овощными супами. Надо приготовить разные сладости, и печеные, и жареные. Всевозможные молочные продукты надо принести на это жертвоприношение.* 

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: 
Слово "суп" означает и бобовые, и жидкие овощные супы. Итак, для празднования Говардхана-пуджи Господь Кришна перечислил: горячие блюда, такие как супы, холодные приготовления, такие как сладкий рис и всевозможные молочные продукты. ШБ 10.24.26

https://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/10/24/26

Но из супов или жидкого сладкого риса Говардхан не сделаешь, какая жалость.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Сколько можно одно и то же повторять?!


Мне не нужно повторять, тему я изучала, сама пытаюсь разобраться.




> Просто вы не читали до конца Шримад Бхагаватам, Кришна подробно там описывает, что Говардхану надо поднести гору супов, мучных сладостей и молочных продуктов. У нас же делают из сладостей именно съедобный Говардхан, его форму из халавы выкладывают в виде павлина, с озерами наверху, с тропинками, камнями, растениями, беседками, ставят фигурки животных, насекомых, птиц, гопов и гопи. То есть все это сооружение и предъявляется как Говардхан. В то время как Кришна сказал - из навоза сделайте холм, украсьте ветками, гирляндами, цветами и т.д. - отмотайте несколько страниц назад, там подробно это описано.


Возможно, преданные не до конца понимают, что они делают не Сладкий Говардхан, а предлагают Гирираджу огромную гору сладостей, украшенных разнообразно. Предлагают сладости Гирираджу или Божествам Кришны. *Если нет Гирираджа*, то необходимо сооружать Его из навоза, камней и т.д. Но если есть Гирирадж, то в этом нет никакой необходимости. Преданным нужно понимать этот процесс.
Такое у меня сложилось понимание. 
На этом приношу всем свои благодарности за помощь, поклоны и выхожу из темы.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Возможно, преданные не до конца понимают, что они делают не *Сладкий* Говардхан, а предлагают Гирираджу огромную гору *сладостей*, украшенных разнообразно. Предлагают сладости Гирираджу или Божествам Кришны.


А почему только СЛАДОСТЕЙ? Да потому что преданных изначально обучили неправильно, вот и все. В конце концов уже выдумали фестиваль "Сладкой Горы". Не надо ходить вокруг да около, это очевидно, что неправильно обучили. 




> *Если нет Гирираджа, то необходимо сооружать Его из навоза, камней и т.д. Но если есть Гирирадж, то в этом нет никакой необходимости.*


Суть не в том, есть на праздике Говардхана-шила, или нет (конечно, если нет коров, то нет и навоза, мы же городские жители, зачем нам навоз... мало ли что Кришна сказал... у нас есть шилы, которые привезти легче, чем содержать коров). Суть в том, что люди думают, что эта возведенная гора сладостей с тропинками и беседками - это и есть Говардхан... 

У нас в храме и шилы ставят, и Говардхан сооружают из бисквитов и остального. 

Шила сверху - Он сам по себе, а вот эта "гора сладостей" - это тоже Говардхан, и форму кондитеры  воспроизводят такую же, как на иллюстрациях и фото. Этому учат, объясняют, что вот так надо сделать из халавы и бисквитов основу холма, потом съедобные озера, беседки. И конечно все думают, что после пуджи этот Говардхан можно будет съесть. 

Потом удивляемся, почему это никак не складывается варна-ашрама. Так нам и так хорошо, без навоза, мы городские... Вот только что читала письмо, к в котором Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что если 25 лет проводить Говардхана-пуджу, другие религии померкнут. Что-то не заметно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Надо нам всем объяснять эти моменты преданным, чтобы практика было осознанной. Лично я никогда не чувствовала восторга, когда нужно было есть "глаз Говардхана" или "рот Говардхана"((

Если у меня что-то появится по этой теме, я обязательно выложу сюда ссылки.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ответ индийского преданного по теме : "  эта гора бхоги - аннакут. И ее предлагают Говардхану (в олицетворении Говардхана Шилы). А потом, если поставить шилу на эту гору, то можно и парикраму совершать. *Но это не Говардхан, а аннакут*"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Надо нам всем объяснять эти моменты преданным, чтобы практика было осознанной.


Здесь просмотров мизер. Если бы все на своих страницах в сетях дали ссылку на эту тему и начали задавать вопросы брахманам в своих храмах. Пусть они попробуют агрументировать эту "Сладкую Гору" (думаю, это попросту PR) - в противовес Шримад-Бхагаватам и словам Прабхупады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Я дала ссылку на эту тему в фейсбуке. Если народ не устанет читать так долго)) https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00001470774056

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А на ФБ уже была дискуссия на эту тему... мучили Бриджабаси прабху https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...67985853419714

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А на ФБ уже была дискуссия на эту тему... мучили Бриджабаси прабху https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...67985853419714


А что ж вы раньше молчали! И что там говорили, к чему пришли? У меня не открывается по ссылке, к сожалению (

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Как на мой взгляд, то ничего не решили... В общем всё то же, что и тут обсуждали.
Не знаю, почему не открывается, но процитирую ответ Бриджабаси прабху:

Похоже, я не скажу ничего нового или существенного, особенно после такой дискуссии  :smilies:  Меня тоже давно интересовал этот вопрос - как правильно соблюдать Говардхана-пуджу, и он пока еще остается открытым. Я пытался понять как праздновали во времена Шрилы Прабхупады и давал ли он какие-то наставления на этот счет. Похоже, что если и какие-то наставления и были, то они были устными, так как в дошедших до нас материалах Шрила Прабхупада не объясняет подобных мелочей. Из Фолио очевидно, что Говардхана-пуджа праздновалась с конца 60х, но не везде масштабно. Есть письмо где Шрила Прабхупада в 1971 году говорит, что на Западе не получится правильно провести Говардхана-пуджу. Из воспоминаний учеников становится понятно, что в разных местах праздновали немного по-разному, но не понятно до конца было ли уже тогда слияние двух гор - Анна-куты (горы подношений Говардхану) и Самого Говардхана, которые в наше время полностью слились. Есть описания в "Назад к Богу", что в некоторых местах Говардхан делали из папье-маше и ему предлагали гору бхоги. Так делают в Натхадваре. Тогда как Тамал Кришна Госвами вспоминает в своей книге, что в 1974 году в Сан-Диего Говардхан был из риса и украшен овощами как растительностью. Похоже потом его раздали. Хари-бхакти-виласа говорит, что нужно сделать Говардхан из навоза и поклоняться Ему как Самому Говардхану. Такие временные проявления отзываются после пуджи и в этом нет ничего предосудительного, так же как жрец отзывает огонь после ягьи. Только Божества не отзываются вайшнавами. Поэтому идеально делать - как было сказано выше - сделать гору из бхоги и предложить ее либо Говардхана-Шиле либо Божествам. Лично я давно не могу участвовать в разрезании того самого Говардхана, которому я только что поклонялся. Но вполне возможно, что я глубоко заблуждаюсь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> . Поэтому идеально делать - как было сказано выше - сделать гору из бхоги и предложить ее либо Говардхана-Шиле либо Божествам. Лично я давно не могу участвовать в разрезании того самого Говардхана, которому я только что поклонялся. Но вполне возможно, что я глубоко заблуждаюсь.


Спасибо, Гокуланатх прабху, что поделились!
Наверное Кришна из сердца дает своим преданным неудовлетворенность, чтобы мы могли глубже понять самбхандху и абхидею.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Лично мне все понятно... 




> Я пытался понять как праздновали во времена Шрилы Прабхупады и давал ли он какие-то наставления на этот счет. Похоже, что если и какие-то наставления и были, то они были устными, так как в дошедших до нас материалах Шрила Прабхупада не объясняет подобных мелочей. Из Фолио очевидно, что Говардхана-пуджа праздновалась с конца 60х, но не везде масштабно. Есть письмо где Шрила Прабхупада в 1971 году говорит, что на Западе не получится правильно провести Говардхана-пуджу. Из воспоминаний учеников становится понятно, что в разных местах праздновали немного по-разному, но не понятно до конца было ли уже тогда слияние двух гор - Анна-куты (горы подношений Говардхану) и Самого Говардхана, которые в наше время полностью слились. Есть описания в "Назад к Богу", что в некоторых местах Говардхан делали из папье-маше и ему предлагали гору бхоги. Так делают в Натхадваре. Тогда как Тамал Кришна Госвами вспоминает в своей книге, что в 1974 году в Сан-Диего Говардхан был из риса и украшен овощами как растительностью. Похоже потом его раздали. 
> 
> Хари-бхакти-виласа говорит, что нужно сделать Говардхан из навоза и поклоняться Ему как Самому Говардхану.


И не только Хари-бхакти-виласа, но и Шримад-Бхагаватам, и Гарга-самхита. При жизни Шрилы Прабхупады в ИСККОН было много того, чему сейчас никто не следует. И даже не факт, что Прабхупада присутствовал на Говардхана-пудже в тех храмах, которые здесь упомянуты или знал о том, как они все устраивали... Если и есть воспоминания о том, как было тогда - что это  доказывает? Ничего, это лишь рассказы очевидцев, что было тогда. 

Правильным будет следовать шастрам, наставлению Ачарьи и современным Вайшнавам, понимающим, что они делают. В нескольких местах в шастрах рассказано, как проводить Говардхана-пуджу.  Это же подтверждает Прабхупада в письме 1971 г. Он не говорит, что это невозможно, а лишь констатирует факт, что в той стране в то время время было бы нереально повторить такую масштабную организацию. Но он не имел ничего против, если бы преданные так делали. 


В чем же проблема принять авторитет шастр, садху (Прабхупады) и тех современных Вайшнавов, которые действуют по шастрам?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> ...*Поэтому* идеально делать - как было сказано выше - *сделать гору из бхоги* и предложить ее либо Говардхана-Шиле либо Божествам.


Не вижу логики, откуда из вышесказанного до многоточия этот *вывод про гору бхоги* появился? 
Где в шастрах или у Прабхупады сказано именно про гору бхоги?
Сказано у Шрилы Прабхупады только про гору риса и чапати, и это значит очень-очень много, потому что рис и чапати - основа дневной трапезы, особенно бедняков, которых всех надо было накормить.  

Смысл вообще не в том, чтобы форму горы воспроизвести, а в том, что Говардхана-пуджа - *это день грандиозной раздачи прасада всеми жителями Вриндавана (членами общины пастухов) всем. И не только  сладкого, а всякого прасада.* 

Соласно Шримад-Бхагаватам, в этом прасаде должно быть множество самых разных блюд, *в том числе жидких : далы, овощные супы, сладкий рис. Из жидкой бхоги не сделаешь гору*. Кришна перечислил в ШБ конкретно, что делать, и Он нигде не говорит, что должна быть воздвигнута какая-то гора из бхоги. Просто все должны приготовить и принести к Говардхану самые разные блюда.  

Несколько лет тому назад я размещала современное фото из Матхуры с высоты: сотни, если не тысячи, нарядных людей идут по улице со своими подношениями, накрытых по стандарту, как для Божеств, неся их на головах к Говардхану. И просто расставляют их у подножия Гирираджа, а брахманы предлагают. На алтарях также ставят множество самых разных блюд, иногда воздвигают ступенчатую конструкцию, чтобы все поместилось, но это не какая-то аморфная гора из смеси сладкой  бхоги (бисквиты, халава, печенье, все это покрыто кремами и т.п. ), а просто много разнообразных блюд в отдельной посуде, поставленных рядом. 

*Не было такого обсуждения на FB, как здесь* 

Потому что никто еще даже  Шримад-Бхагаватам и не изучал по этой теме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Покажите это, пожалуйста, пуджари и руководству своих храмов, если почему-то они этого не видели. 


ИСККОН Лондон , Annakuta - offering of foodstuffs to Giri Govardhan.









И сравните с тем, когда проголодавшиеся преданные (дети особенно) сталпливаются и обходят в алтарной т.н. "сладкую гору - Говардхан". Две большие разницы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

близ Матхуры. 14.11.2012
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post128784

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Традиция. Основано на шастрах (аннакута) :* 











__________________________
*Современность. Основано на фантазии кондитеров*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Этому снимку - первое место.  Русская надпись :

_"Фото торта"_ 

Обратите внимание на организацию парикрамы и выкладку подношений.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Sivarama Svami Nava-vraja-mahima, том 3, Annakuta*


Как обещала, нашла в третьем томе книги Нава-Враджа-Махима в глоссарии упоминание об Аннакуте. Там указаны несколько страниц с упоминанием этого слова, я сделала фото двух. Может, там есть что-то по нашей теме?
Раджа-кумари деви даси, если нужно ещё какие-то странички, напишите,  я пришлю в личку. Мои поклоны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И мои поклоны примите, пожалуйста. 
Большое спасибо. 
Да, есть еще, и много. Сделайте, пожалуйста, фото страниц 

25, 36, 47

85 n 12,  86 n 17 

316

445-446, 449 

Может быть, сюда выложить? пока переведу, м.б. кто-то еще почитает.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

85n12 - это одна строчка-пояснение, что " Другое имя фестиваля Говардхана-Пуджа - это Аннакута." - Another name for the Govardhana-puja festival is Annakuta

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не умею переворачивать фото, поэтому только так(

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо. 317 и 318 перевела. Это конечно совершеннейший нектар, а какое у книги оформление. 

Фото отлично и так, кому надо, повернут... Возможно, не надо поворачивать фотоаппарат - первые фото у вас вертикальные, и это достаточно по четкости.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Подскажите, а что за слово на 317 стр, третья строка сверху, второе слово? (название блюда нечетко видно)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Хорошо, сейчас я на работе, проясню завтра.
Фотоаппарат размещаю совершенно одинаково, удивляюсь, почему он все переворачивает по-разному и освещает по-разному:-)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Подскажите, а что за слово на 317 стр, третья строка сверху, второе слово? (название блюда нечетко видно)


Это кшира, ksira, видимо, молоко.





Действительно, книги превосходного качества и волшебное оформление текста, со множеством прекрасных иллюстраций, просто неоценимый труд.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вложение 15583

Вложение 15584

Не пойму, последние фото страниц 46 и 47 видны?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не видны

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще будьте добры, стр. 48. Если можно, эту и оставшиеся страницы сфотографируйте пожалуйста с верхними колонтитулами. 

Нашлось описание горы из зерна, сладостей и нектарных напитков, похожей на Говардхан. 

А есть ли в книге ссылки, откуда рассказы из какой-либо главы? или только общий список литературы?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, огромный список используемой литературы, начиная с Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, заканчивая Вриндавана дасом Тхакуром. 





Остальное завтра, наверное.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо... счастливый англоязычный мир... кто-то у вас переводит на русский эту книгу? 




> Да, огромный список используемой литературы, начиная с Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, заканчивая Вриндавана дасом Тхакуром.


А литература только общим списком? не найти, откуда конкретно какая-то история?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Только обшим списком.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо... счастливый англоязычный мир... кто-то у вас переводит на русский эту книгу?


Вот и я листаю книгу и мечтаю, как замечательно было бы ее читать внукам, а то дети не дождались такой радости, выросли)
Говорят, что кто-то уже начал перевод, но это не точно. 
Махарадж строго приказал всем ученикам выучить английский, сказал, что больше не примет в ученики тех, кто не знает язык.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я вам только что хотела написать, что ради одной только этой книги вам нужно выучить английский...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я вам только что хотела написать, что ради одной только этой книги вам нужно выучить английский...


Да. Очень нужно!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот и я листаю книгу и мечтаю, как замечательно было бы ее читать внукам, а то дети не дождались такой радости, выросли)


Еще не факт, что ваши дети не будут ее сами когда-то читать. Они знают англ.?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Еще не факт, что ваши дети не будут ее сами когда-то читать. Они знают англ.?


Сын интересуется, смотрит фильмы на английском, мне кажется, что постепенно выучит.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Махарадж строго приказал всем ученикам выучить английский, сказал, что больше не примет в ученики тех, кто не знает язык.


Да, это правильно - из-за такой литературы...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, это правильно - из-за такой литературы...


Не столько из-за книг, сколько из-за невозможности общаться с ним лично. Гуру Махарадж абсолютно прав, он говорит, что человек, не знающий международный язык -  некультурный человек. Куда не поедешь - без английского как без рук :-)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На Кришна.ру нашлось еще интересное описание:
"В день Говардхана пуджи во многих храмах и домах строят «копию» холма Говардхан. В качестве строительного материала нередко используют съедобные вещи, как правило, рис и сладости. Так, в Натхадваре (город в штате Раджастхан, недалеко от Вриндавана) вес этой рисовой горы 2,5 тонны. Рис часто покрывают тканью, а поверх нее выкладывают разнообразные лакомства. В том же Натхадваре обяза тельный элемент праздника «расхищение» холма: когда основные церемонии закончены, местные жители, вооружившись большими заплечными сумками, набива ют их рисом с холма и незаметно передают женам, стоящим «на страже» у ворот. Так, в атмосфере всеобщего веселья, праздник продолжается до глубокой ночи.
http://www.krishna.ru/about/areas-of...dhana-puja.php

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> В том же Натхадваре обязательный элемент праздника «расхищение» холма:


В Натхадваре есть ещё один элемент - кхекра, раззадоривание коров (видео 1, 2), чем-то напоминающее испанский забег с быками. 
Вновь выскажу мысль, что и расхищение, и раззадоривание - элементы "народной" религии, пережитки местных традиций.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В Натхадваре есть ещё один элемент - кхекра, раззадоривание коров (видео 1, 2), чем-то напоминающее испанский забег с быками. 
> Вновь выскажу мысль, что и расхищение, и раззадоривание - элементы "народной" религии, пережитки местных традиций.


Как-то странно выглядит это раззадоривание коров, обычно коров принято умиротворять, а тут отбирают теленка, беспокоят Мать. 
А вот с воровством Маха-прасада как раз все ясно, преданные говорят, что это очень благоприятно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шри Гирирадж в Маяпуре:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_АННАКУТ:_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По милости Е.С.Шиварамы Свами (автора исключительных книг по Кришна-бхакти) Говардхана-пуджу в  Венгерской общине в 2017 проводили как предписано шастрами. Никакую т.н. «сладкую гору» не делали, вместо этого : 

- кормили коров

- подносили яства Говардхану в алтарной (для этого поставили на алтарь большое фото Говардхана-шилы, рядом с  Божествами Радхи-Кришны и сбоку Говардхана-шилу, которой предлагали самые разные блюда, а не только сладкие, как это и происходит в лиле). Устроили отдельное подношение в их знаменитом коровнике. 

- сделали Говардхан в виде человечка из навоза и украсили одеждами – и это по шастрам (чтобы никому не пришло в голову лучшего слугу Кришны есть).  

Фото здесь https://www.flickr.com/photos/krisna...51642810/page2


 

  

  




____________

Во многих других храмах продолжаются кулинарные выдумки, не по шастрам. В 2017 модно было не только сделать съедобные кунды, беседки и россыпи камней, но еще и прикрепить к ним красивые указатели, что есть что... наподобие табличек в ботанических садах.

----------


## Yamuna Jivana das

Есть, конечно, определенная граница, где заканчивается служение и начинается что-то сомнительное. Это я про изображение Господа на еде и фигурки Радхи и Кришны на торте. Тут всё зависит от уровня вайшнава, который готовит такое подношение Кришне. Для начального уровня это простительно, так как Господь очень милостив. Но для публичных программ или для осознанного поклонения такого не должно происходить. В конце концов, когда вы готовите для Кришны, как можно предлагать Ему Его самого (в виде фигурок или изображений на подношении)?! Конечно, сложно будет назвать это подношением любви.

----------

